# Meyer Lot Pro Sale!!!!!



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

We have a sale on Meyer 8' lot-pro plows. This sale is while supplies last. Price includes mount, wiring, lights, everything. This is all new equipment not left overs from last year. 
Give a call for shipping pricing.

Meyer 8' Lot-Pro Snowplow

For contractors who take pride in a clear surface that looks like summertime, the Lot Pro features the tallest and most aggressive contractor class moldboard on the market, with a 32" height and 75 degree attack angle. The taller, more aggressive snowplow produces better overall clearing performance in less time. The attack angle also allows for better back dragging. Model Number Moldboard Length Moldboard Height Moldboard Gauge Vertical Ribs Trip Springs Meyer LP 8 8’ 32" 12 6 4 Cutting Edge Plow Width at Full Angle Sector Power Angling Arms Weight Complete 1.2 x 6" 96" Pivot Bar 1-1/2 x 10" 820 lbs. 

List: 
$5,724.00

On Sale: 
$3,985.00

Give Jim or James a Call for more info.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

If you look at our home page you can check out other sale items we have.


----------

